# Swiss Bike Masters



## Elobla (5. Juni 2006)

mein großes Ziel dieses Jahr ist es den SBM mitzufahren..

Mich quält aber immoment die Frage,
was für Temperaturdifferenzen mich erwarten werden.

Zu Beginn gehts gleich mal auf 2236hm hoch (Carschina)..
Wie sieht es dort oben aus?

Reichen mir (leichtbekleidet) Arm,- und Beinlinge,
oder sollt ich für die Abfahrten dann immer noch eine Weste ggf. Windstopper dabeihaben?

Das ist mein erster "heftiger" Marathon,
hat mir da vieleicht noch jmd tipps?

(Pulsuhr,und erstma easy ist eh klar..)

..dabeisein ist ja schlieslich alles   

tnx schonmal für die antworten..


----------



## evilrogi (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Also vor allem solltest Du die Wetterentwicklung in den Tagen vor dem SBM beobachten und die Vorhersage für den Renntag. 

Bei zu erwartendem Schönwetter sind am morgen Aermlinge sicher nicht verkehrt, falls Du Lust und Zeit hast später umzuziehen kannst Du auch Beinlinge anziehen (ohne Beinlinge hast Du am Anfang etwas kalte Knie, aber die werden schnell warm). Als zusätzlicher Minimalschutz ist eine Wind-/Regenjacke mitzunehmen. 

Also Aermlinge und Regenjacke sind die Minimalausrüstung, mit welcher ich auch schon div. Marathons gefahren bin (Grand-Raid etc.). Falls nicht sicheres Wetter angesagt ist gehört vielleicht noch mehr dazu. 

Gruss Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (6. Juni 2006)

Schliesse mich meinem Vorredner an. Wichtig it die allgemeine Wetterlage Ausserdem kommt es natürlich darauf an, ob Du die große oder kleine Runde in Angriffe nehmen willst. Beim Start der großen Runde kann es schon noch recht frisch sein. Ich bin letztes Jahr die kleine Runde gefahren und habe meine Ärmlinge und Weste nur für die Anfahrt zum Start gebraucht (von Klosters) und danach nicht mehr. Wenn nicht gerade Regen angesagt ist, habe ich auch nicht mehr dabei.
Viel Spass beim SBM (und lass Dich am Anfang bloß nicht durch das hohe Tempo anstecken, geniesse lieber die ersten 30 Minuten die Landschaft  )


----------



## Elobla (6. Juni 2006)

danke euch für die Antworten.
Ich werde die kleine Runde fahren (das klingt irgendwie so lächerlich....  ),
da ist der Start ja recht spät,wobei mir dann Armlinge reichen werden.

Für die Abfahrt muss ich mir noch was Winddichtes suchen.
würde da der alte Zeitungstrick reichen,oder sollt ich doch ne Weste mitnehmen?
(die ich noch nicht habe..)

Und zu guter letzt:
einer der wichtigsten Fragen..

Wie sieht es mit dem Bremsen aus..
Ich fahre V-Brakes (..ich will hier bitte keine Felge/scheibe-Diskussion..)
und mach mir sorgen um die Überhitzung..

ich zitiere:
<Die längste Abfahrt führt über 13 km bei 1199 Höhenmetern

Meine Kumpels die letztes Jahr auch gefahren sind,meinen,
das es da schon zu Problemen kommen kann.

Meine Frage:
Was bringt mehr?
abwechselnd hinten und dann vorne Bremsen,
oder ab und zu Bremsen voll auf,und dann wieder stark bremsen (zwecks kühlung),oder langsames auf und zu?

Gibts da irgendwelche tipps?

Hatte zwar noch nie Probleme mit der Hitze,
bin aber auch noch nie 13km am stück bergab gefahren..
(..meine Hände werdens mir danken..) 

und @akeem:
ich hab mir fest vorgenommen,
langsam anzufangen,und mich dann zu steigern..
ich kenne das von Lauf-Marathons..

Man denkt sich,wow,warum sind die denn alle so schnell?
dann gibt man gas,weil man mithalten will,
und steht nach 5km am Rand und ringt nach luft.. 

nene,
den SBM fahre ich weil ich spaß haben will,
mich dieser Herausforderung stellen will,
und nicht um ihn zu gewinnen


----------



## Näthinator (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo ,

ich bin die letzten 2 Jahre den SBM gefahren. Beide male die Lange und immer Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt. Bei Regen ist die Strecke sau Schwer ! Zumindestens über die Fiderier Heuberger    Aua Aua

Anbei Erlebnissbericht von unserem team zum Nachlesen.

Jahr 2004:

http://www.ostwest-express.de/images/stories/fahrberichte/2004/juli/sbm.pdf

Jahr 2005:

http://www.ostwest-express.de/images/stories/fahrberichte/2005/Juli/sbm2005.pdf


Bei Fragen einfach melden


----------



## Compagnon (7. Juni 2006)

Super, euer Rennbericht war genau das, wonach ich gesucht habe. Allerdings schockt mich der hohe Trail Anteil ein wenig, bei dem mörderischen Höhenprofil. In welchen Zustand sind denn die Trails? Ich bin kein Abfahrtsprofi, wenn ich dort auch noch Zeit verliere, könnte es für mich knapp werden.
Tatsächlich habe ich 5000 HM an einem Tag noch nie bewältigt, aber ich freu mich trotzdem riesig drauf. Das Wetter wird aber sicher der wichtigste Faktor...


----------



## Näthinator (7. Juni 2006)

Naja zu fahren sind die alle, aber die Mega Abfahrt nach den Fiederisen Heubergen ist mega hart und eine Belastungsprobefür die Muskeln und Gelenke. 

Ich konnte vor lauter Schmerzen fast den Lenker nicht mehr halten. 

Im großen und ganzen ist dieser Event einer der härtesten auf der Langdistanz, leider bin ich dieses JAhr nicht dabei, aber nächstes Jahr wieder.

Ich will Dir ja nicht alle Träume nehmen,aber wenn Du das Ding noch nie gefahren bist wird es sehr sehr weh tun. MAch Dir keine Sorgen wegen der Zeit bei Abfahren, du kannst Dich auf ca. 2 Stunden Fahrrad schieben freuen  

Wenn Du unter 10 Stunde brauchst ist das eine klasse Leistung für einen Hobbysportler.

Gruß 

Daniel


----------



## akeem (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn es trocken ist und die Fahrtechnik passt, sind die Abfahrten teilweise zwar recht technische Singletracks aber eigentlich alle komplett fahrbar. Das Problem ist nach den langen Anstiegen die Konzentration zu halten. Was IMHO den SBM schwer macht ist die Tatsache, dass man sich auf den Abfahrten nur bedingt erholen kann.

@ Compagnon: Ich weiss nicht was Du sonst so fährst, aber ich hielt mich vor 5 Jahren auch für richtig fit und hab mich in einem Anflug von Übermut vor der ersten Teilnahme für die Langdistanz angemeldet und bitter bereut (hab bei der Schifer abgebrochen und bin nach Küblis runter). Seitdem fahr ich die Kurzdistanz und den Freeride am Tag davor......


----------



## Näthinator (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du die Langsrecke fahren solltest, solltest Du darin Erfahrung haben oder jemanden dabei haben der Dir hilft.

Ich hatte jemanden der mich die letzten 3 Jahre bei Rennen begleitet hatte mit sehr, sehr viel Erfahrung.

Oftmals, auch ich, leidet man an chronischer Selbstüberschätzung. Ich hatte mir bei ersten Teilnahme an der Madrisa Schistation das Hirn rausgepustet und bin trotzalledem noch zu Ende gefahren, wenn mann das so nenne kann. Ich bin elendig eingegangen.

Nur Mut, Fehler passieren, nur mann sollte daraus lernen.

Die Langdistanz ist ne andere Numemr als die Rennen bis max. 70 Kilometer.

Daniel


----------



## Compagnon (7. Juni 2006)

Naja, die ein oder andere Langdistanz bin ich ja auch schon gefahren, aber eben nicht mit 5000HM. Ursprünglich hatte ich mir dieses Jahr fest den Grand Raid vorgenommen (natürlich von Verbier ), geht aber terminlich nicht. Der SBM ist aber sicher eine super Alternative. Und was mich hoffentlich ins Ziel tragen wird ist folgende Tatsache (egal ob 10 oder 12 Stunden): alleine die Teilnahme adelt


----------



## Näthinator (7. Juni 2006)

Genau das wollte ich damit ja sagen! Mansche blasen sich da den Kopf weg !

Wünsche Dir viel Spass beim SBM und Grüß mir die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (8. Juni 2006)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch zu denen gehören. Werde aber alles daran setzen, den Empfehlungen hier zu folgen und wirklich versuchen, im Schneckenempo zu starten, auch wenns manchmal schwer fällt. Noch eine Frage: hättet ihr die Wahl zwischen 2,1 und 2,25 Zoll Reifen, für welchen würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## Näthinator (8. Juni 2006)

2,1


----------



## Elobla (8. Juni 2006)

@näth:
kannst du das begründen?

ich werd mit dem 2,35er Albert,
Textilfelgenband und übergroßen Schläuchen starten..

(hat den Sinn,das je weniger der Schlauch gestreckt ist,
mehr wandstärke vorhanden ist,die imho dann auch weniger schnell durchbrutzelt..)


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Ich bin die Jahre (5XLang) erst mit 1,9er ZMax (2,8 Bar) und jetzt mit  Michelin XLS 2,0 (2,0 Bar und Latex) gefahren, hat immer gereicht. Allerdings sollte mann dann auch bergab schon schauen nicht zu viele Findlinge mitzunehmen  Jeweils mit HT (RM Vertex) und Fully (RM Element), HS33 oder Formula B4 Scheibe (140 mm hinten!) und bei 70-78 Kg Körpergewicht. 2.3er sind IMHO overkill. 

zum Bremsen: Feste Bremsen und dann wieder öffnen ist die beste Technik, bloß nicht schliefenlassen. Wie du DAS allerdings von der Madrisa anstellst  

Nur Mut, ist extrem heftig, aber mit festem Willen zu machen


----------



## Näthinator (8. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> zum Bremsen: Feste Bremsen und dann wieder öffnen ist die beste Technik, bloß nicht schliefenlassen. Wie du DAS allerdings von der Madrisa anstellst
> Nur Mut, ist extrem heftig, aber mit festem Willen zu machen



Jo da standen oft welche die einen Reifenplatzer hatten. Ich fahre Scheibe beide 160 mm und ich fahre einen 2.1 Skinny Jimmy UST ! Bis jetzt Top Ohne Probleme, Druck ca. 2,8 Bar. Ich wiege knapp 70-71 Kg.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Compagnon (8. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Mut


Danke, kann ich gebrauchen. Meine Vorstellung von dem Rennen ist mittlerweile so schlimm, das es schlimmer gar nicht mehr kommen kann Freu mich aber trotzdem riesig drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Juni 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, kann ich gebrauchen. Meine Vorstellung von dem Rennen ist mittlerweile so schlimm, das es schlimmer gar nicht mehr kommen kann Freu mich aber trotzdem riesig drauf



sooo schlimm ist es aber auch nicht...1998 hat mich mein kumpel auch einfach angemeldet,war mein 2.marathon nach dem im erzgebirge seiffen 1997...und dann auch gleich die langdistanz

fahr einfach dein tempo...und pass auf den ersten beiden abfahrten gehörig auf...sowas gibt es bei deutschen marathons nicht...was länge und schwierigkeit angeht, aber mit dem richtigen sicherheitstempo ist das auch kein hexenwerk...

der rest ab klosters ist dann nur noch ausdauer und leidensfähigkeit... (ok die eine abfahrt die der kollege im link erwähnt hat kann auch gehörig in die pampa führen,wenn man schon etwas müde ist und es einfach laufen lässt...)

aber das beste zum schluß:wenn du es irgendwie oder irgendwann einmal geschafft hast und so 1km vor dem ziel bist wirst du fast nix mehr sehen vor freudenstränen in den augen... so gings zumindest mir...

auch 1999,2000 und immer wieder...





joe


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juni 2006)

Genau diese Kulisse hängt hier im Büro neben mir um mich immer wieder zu erinnern was alles geht.  

Wenn du es packst hast du was fürs Leben


----------



## j.ö.r.g (8. Juni 2006)

... nur mal so als Anmerkung:

das Rennen findet seit 1994 statt. Mittlerweilen ist die Strecke zwar nicht mehr zu 100% indentisch, aber was glaubt ihr, wieviel Teilnehmer damals Scheibenbremsen oder Fully-Technik hatten? Und vor allem, welcher Prozentsatz die große Runde dennoch erfolgreich absolviert hat. Man hat durchaus lange zu tun, wenn man alle aufzählen möchte.
Also: nicht alles hochstilisieren, einfach auf die Karre setzen und fahren - irgendwann kommt das Ziel schon - und wenn nicht, dann lags sicherlich weniger an der Technik, als vielmehr an der mangelnden Kondition des Aspiranten.


----------



## akeem (9. Juni 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, kann ich gebrauchen. Meine Vorstellung von dem Rennen ist mittlerweile so schlimm, das es schlimmer gar nicht mehr kommen kann Freu mich aber trotzdem riesig drauf




Oh doch, es kommt schlimmer !  

Quatsch, einfach immer locker bleiben, eigenes Tempo fahren und sich nicht von schnelleren Fahrern aus dem Konzept bringen lassen. Genies einfach den tag, die Strecke und die Landschaft und freu Dich auf das tolle Gefühl im Ziel wo ein kühles Calanda wartet....

..und jetzt wünsch ich uns nur noch gutes Wetter (weil bei Regen kommts noch vieeeeeel schlimmer  )


----------



## Elobla (9. Juni 2006)

ich zitiere mal aus nem anderen Tread:



> Also zunächstmal: Die Strecken- und Hm-Angaben stimmen recht gut.
> 
> Die nachfolgenden Angaben beziehen sich auf das Höhenprofil bzw. den Streckenplan auf http://www.sbm-events.ch/eurobike/sbm/hauptseite.htm
> 
> ...



den ganzen Tread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172119

schon alles machbar  

und @Catsoft:
Die 2,35er hab ich Standartmäßg drauf..
den kleinen Abstrich des Rollwiderstands kann ich gegen 
guten Grip gern verschmerzen.

und im Schlamm oder im Winter einfach Top.
Fahre ihn jetzt schon ne ganze weile,
Spitze Steine,schnell über Wurzeltrails,ab und zu Glaßscherben,
aber noch nie einen Platten..  
..macht sich imho schon bezahlt


----------



## Compagnon (23. Juni 2006)

OK das sind noch einmal eine Menge Infos. Damit kann man sich schon ganz gut auf das Rennen einstellen. Das die Auffahrt Richtung Fideriser Heuberge ziemlich hart ist hab ich jetzt schon gelesen. Gibt es aber hinter Schifer noch eine Trage-/Schiebestrecke?


----------



## BaSiS (27. Juni 2006)

Leute, ist das Küblis ?

wann findet das Rennen statt ?
wo gibt's denn da eine Ausschreibung ?
bin wohl zu blöd zum goooogln


----------



## akeem (27. Juni 2006)

www.eurobike.ch

 Googeln will halt gelernt sein. Versuch es einfach mal mit "Swiss Bike Masters" im Google Suchfeld.... 

Bevor Du verzweifelst:

Das Rennen startet in Küblis.
Termin ist am 23. Juli 2006.
Anmelden kann man sich unter obiger Adresse.

Viel Spaß

Akeem


----------



## BaSiS (30. Juni 2006)

ja die Meldung von datasport.com - Banditen habe ich selber gefunden

dachte da an so was wie unter rad-net.de ,
offizielle Ausschreibung , Zweizeiler , email-Adresse Startort etc. und gut


----------



## akeem (3. Juli 2006)

...erhlichgesagt weiss ich nicht genau was Du willst.

auf www.eurosport.ch findest Du die Auschreibung und die Kontaktadressen, kannst Dich online anmelden, das Programm ist dargestellt (mit Zeitplänen und Startort), Du kannst Dir eine Ausschreibung in Papierform schicken lassen etc.

Die konkrete online-Anmeldung (spart Überweisungsgebühr), Zeitnahme, Ergebnisdienst läuft dann über Datasport. Ich weiss nicht warum das für Dich Banditen sind aber ich muss ja auch nicht alles wissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Juli 2006)

Die Einschreibung wird beim BDR nicht günstiger  

Bei Datasport ist man wenistens sicher, dass alles funktioniert. Hast du mal versucht ansonsten Geld in die Schweiz zu überweisen? Kostet alleine 15,-- Euro. Da hast du es mit echten Banditen zu tun  

Und das Swiss ist sicherlich sein Geld wert. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## tkads (14. Juli 2006)

hallo zusammen
ihr sprecht mir aus dem herzen. viele von euren aussagen kann ich voll teilen. auch ich werde dieses jahr das erste mal mitfahren und mich beschaeftigen etwa die gleichen fragen. wahrscheinlich werden wir uns alle treffen, wenn schon alle an uns vorbei gehetzt sind, denn auch ich habe mir extrem fest vorgenommen, MEIN starttempo zu fahren. ich habe mal bei einem kleinen marathon mitgemacht und ich hatte dauernd das gefuehl, letzter zu sein. nicht angenehm, aber da muessen wir durch. am schluss war es dann aber nicht so 

wir werden uns also sicher am ende der kolonne versammeln 
habe die startnummer 7086. viel spass und bis dann. vielleicht koennen wir dann gemeinsam den typen verhauen, der uns an der weiterfahrt hindert, weil wir die kontrollzeiten nicht einhalten konnten.


----------



## Elobla (14. Juli 2006)

Mach dir keine Sorgen um Die Kontrollzeiten,
oder denk zumindest nicht drüber nach..

aber der erste Anstieg (bis charschina) ist halt oooberheftig 

Was fährst du denn für ein Langstrecken-Training?

Ich fahre als SBM-Training um die 80km,1000hm in ca. 4h,
genauer:einen großen Berg zum warmwerden,und den rest rel. flach zum Kilometerschrubben mit nem 28er Schnitt 

morgen dann nochmal richtig heftig,90km,1200hm in geschätzt 4-5 Stunden,
(viele Singletrails)
und ab dann nur noch GA1,und Regeneration...
(mir macht das Training der letzten Wochen ganz schön zu schaffen..)

Ich bin Nummer 7338,auf nem mattschwarz-eloxiertem-Custombike,
(daher auch elo-bla..)

denk man sieht sich


----------



## Compagnon (17. Juli 2006)

Ich bin am WoE gleich mal 5000 HM gefahren, auf 2 Tage verteilt 
Dabei hat's mich auch noch hingelegt und mein Schaltauge verbogen. Werd das aber bis Sonntag noch hinkriegen. Hoffe das Wetter hält


----------



## Elobla (17. Juli 2006)

> ch bin am WoE gleich mal 5000 HM gefahren, auf 2 Tage verteilt



auf wieviel Kilometer und Zeit?



> Hoffe das Wetter hält



Zum Bergauffahren ist sone Wasserkühlung von oben ja was feines,
aber bergab wird die ganze Sache zur Hölle..

Ich hoffe auch,das es gut wird,
aber, auch wenns gegen meine Regel verspricht,
ein Frontschutzblech muss mit


----------



## Compagnon (17. Juli 2006)

Elobla schrieb:
			
		

> auf wieviel Kilometer und Zeit?


KM: Sa 100, So 80
Zeit: viel zu lang


----------



## BaSiS (21. Juli 2006)

na , war schon lang nicht mehr hier aktiv 
bis dann 
hoffentlich ist der Start nicht zu schnell


----------



## BaSiS (25. Juli 2006)

na trägt denn keiner mehr was ein hier 
war doch so schön

die ersten Stunden ein bisschen  frisch aber in die Fideriser Heuberge wurde es dann schön warm
und von der Organisation sowie Verpflegung tadellos , dort fährt sogar mit sauberem MTB wieder heim !


----------



## Elobla (25. Juli 2006)

> na trägt denn keiner mehr was ein hier
> war doch so schön



erstmal ausruhen.. 

ich bekomm den Trail zwischen der letzten V-Station vor der Carschina-Hütte und der Hütte selber nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...
Absolut Traumhaft...(hat da zufällig jmd ein Foto von??)

Mit Schlauchpannen musste ich mich zum Glück nicht ärgern.
Der Downhillschlauch in Verbindung mit nem Textilfelgenband war absolut top.
Und ein 2,35-Reifen war absolut kein Overkill..!!!

Alles in allem ein mega-geiles Woe,mit jeder Menge an erlernter Fahrtechnik
(bergab wie bergauf..)

Biken ist Kopfsport

Grüße und Glückwunsch an alle SBM-Teilnehmer
Elobla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas71 (25. Juli 2006)

Auf SF DRS gab's noch einen kurzen Bildbericht über das Rennen:

http://www.sf.tv/var/videoplayer.ph...32006.rm?start=0:12:43.99&amp;end=0:17:28.793


----------



## Compagnon (26. Juli 2006)

Was hat ein Fahrer über sich und seine Teilnahme am Dolomiti geschrieben: verhalten angefangen und stark nachgelassen, das trifft es auf den Punkt  Mann o Mann, fährt man ruhig los findet man sich schnell wieder am Ende des Feldes. Die 1. Auffahrt ging sogar ganz gut, hab aber dann schon gemerkt, daß ich das Tempo nicht durchhalten werde. Bereits bei der Hälfte Auffahrt Madrisa war ich ziemlich fertig (noch über 2500 HM zu fahren), und ich hatte genug Zeit über meine Trainingsmethoden der letzten Monate nachzudenken. Oben an der Madrisa kam ich dann zum Schluß: ich mache was falsch Meine Hoffnung auf eine schnelle, flüssige Abfahrt wurde dann auch noch enttäuscht, die Abfahrt fand ich wirklich hart. In Klosters hatte ich Zweifel, ob ich das Ziel erreichen werde und fuhr dann sehr gemütlich weiter. Zum Glück verschlechterte sich mein Zustand ab hier nicht mehr und nach gut 10 3/4 Stunden kam ich erschöpft ins Ziel.

Zusammenfassend kann ich aber sagen: ein absolutes Hammervent. Das Panorama ist wirklich für ein Rennen gigantisch. Speziell  Carschina und Fideriser Heuberge ist den Aufwand schon wert und läßt sich meiner Meinung nach auch mit dem Dolomiti und der früheren Runde der Garmisch Classics nicht vergleichen. Dazu kommen einige wirklich nette Trails (und zum Teil auch harte Abfahrten), und natürlich die Wahnsinnsverpflegung. So was hab ich wirklich noch nie erlebt. Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Verpflegungsstationen es waren, aber an dem letzten größeren Berg kam wirklich jeden km eine. Am höchsten Punkt hinter den Fideriser Heubergen wartete eine Dame mit geschnittener Honigmelone, obwohl es erst 200 HM vorher eine komplette Verpflegung gab (nach der Abfahrt kam natürlich wieder die nächste). Einige Privatleute hatten Wasser und Cola aufgebaut, Kettenspray usw. Man hätte das Rennen trotz Hitze problemlos ohne Trinkflasche fahren können, auch bis zum Schluß alles verfügbar usw. Das kann man definitiv nicht vergleichen mit den Rennen, die ich hier so kenne. Die 100 Franken haben sich wirklich mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## BaSiS (26. Juli 2006)

ja ja Technik
da lief mal wieder nicht alles nach meinem Konzept , werde mir mal eine Alternative zu meinen DraAce zulegen , die Wandereinlagen haben mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht ! 
ein kompletter Mountainbiker kann eben Drücken, Sprinten, Abfahren und Laufen (mit geschultertem Rad) ! 
im Winter mit die Ski konnte man immer alles gemütlich steigen

Verpflegung war echt vorbildlich , obwohl ich's nicht ohne Flasche fahren wollte 

und jetzt mit Streckenkenntnis kann man auch mal die Zeiten in Angriff nehmen 
und irgendwann musste mal den ersten MX ausser der BRD fahren


----------



## hubabuba (27. Juli 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> ... Am höchsten Punkt hinter den Fideriser Heubergen wartete eine Dame mit geschnittener Honigmelone ...
> Die 100 Franken haben sich wirklich mehr als gelohnt.



Diese legendären Melonenschnitze allein waren die ganze Schinderei wert ...


----------



## Elobla (27. Juli 2006)

> Diese legendären Melonenschnitze allein waren die ganze Schinderei wert ...



Hab zwar leider keine Melone bekommen (kleine Runde),
aber die Aussicht in Verbindung mit den unvergesslichen Trails
war die Kohle auf jeden Fall wert.

Und bei welchem Rennen wird man so angefeuert wie dort????

Die Leute mit Gieskanne,Topfdeckel,Kuhglocke und Trommel haben mich am meisten beeindruckt..


----------



## akeem (1. August 2006)

Elobla schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar leider keine Melone bekommen (kleine Runde),
> aber die Aussicht in Verbindung mit den unvergesslichen Trails
> war die Kohle auf jeden Fall wert.
> 
> ...




Den schlafenden Hund im Auto, aus dem mit voller Wucht AC/DC hämmerte (zwischen Aschüel und Bärgli) fand ich noch beeindruckender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elobla (1. August 2006)

als ich vorbeigefahren bin,lag der Hund schon nebendran


----------



## Compagnon (4. August 2006)

Der Sound beschleunigte meinen Tritt merklich  Den Bike Wash Komplettservice hab ich beinahe vergessen zu erwähnen. Und die Zuschauer waren wirklich cool. Allerdings hatte ich auf der Madrisa (da wo die meißten standen) meine schlechteste Phase. Respekt an den Typen mit dem ausgewachsenen Freerider (geschätzte 180mm), der ist da mühelos neben mir hochgefahren


----------



## Elobla (4. August 2006)

als ich zur Madrisa hochgefahren bin,
sind wesentlich mehr runter als hochgefahren... 


Weiß jemand wieviel Prozent aufgegeben haben?


----------



## MWU406 (4. August 2006)

grob gerechnet  :

Stecke|  Starter |  Finisher
120km |    544    |    412   =75,74%
75km   |   1204   |  1047  = 86,96%

Die AC/DC- Hütte rockt


----------



## BaSiS (9. August 2006)

frag mich immer noch ob der Susi (Frischi genauso) da auch ihre Zweifachkurbel gefahren haben !

das hier sieht doch stark danach aus :
http://www.velomedia.ch/ixs06/fotos/sbm/sbm/1sauser_frischknecht.jpg

Mann, Mann, Mann


----------



## Compagnon (9. August 2006)

Kette rechts auf dem Trail, Wahnsinn...


----------



## BaSiS (9. August 2006)

> Kette rechts


ja das hatte ich auch .... blieb aber beim Versuch 
und der sieht auch noch so souverän aus !
würde die beiden mal gerne in 'ner Laufpassage sehen !


----------



## hayes12 (9. August 2006)

Hey danke für den Link zum Foto.
Ich hab mir ebenfalls seit dem Rennen überlegt ob die beiden 2fach fahren.
Zumindest Susi fährt tatsächlich nur mit 2Blättern


----------



## BaSiS (10. August 2006)

ja ,
hab' ich mir auch die ganze Zeit überlegt 
aber dies hier sieht mir doch eher nach 3fach aus:

http://www.velomedia.ch/ixs06/fotos/sbm/sbm/1frischi_Publikum.jpg

nur bei beiden kommt das grosse Blatt irgendwie riesig vor 
normalerweise ist am Susi seiner 2fach 'ne 42/29 drauf !
das musste erst Mal fahren !


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2006)

Da bekommste Depressionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (10. August 2006)

> Da bekommste Depressionen


na so schlimm ist's auch nicht 
dort können sie Dich ja nicht überrunden !


----------



## Compagnon (10. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> dort können sie Dich ja nicht überrunden !


Zum Glück


----------



## BaSiS (12. August 2006)

die Zähnezahl ist 42/28 :



> das hier sieht doch stark danach aus :
> http://www.velomedia.ch/ixs06/fotos/...ischknecht.jpg


----------

